# Free Macworld Zinio Subscription



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

I did a search here and found talk about macworld zinio, but couldnt find anything about this.
I was browsing slickdeals.net today and found this link for a free zinio subscription to macworld.

Here is the link
LINK

The thread where I found the link is here

As far as I can see its legit and working as I'm reading the macworld September now.

And if this was posted , and I missed it... My bad..
On a side note too,, in a month or so, you might be able to request this converted into a print version 
Cheers


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Right on! 
Nice find, I have not read MacWorld for a while but this issue is perfect for what I am playing with ... video

Thanks again for the link! 




.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

Thank you very much for that lead, worked great.


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

am i the only for whom this didnt work? when i click to get new publications, it says i already have them downloaded. 

but i know i dont have them downloaded already and ive searched for it just in case.

anyone else?


----------



## mazirion (May 22, 2005)

Thanks for the link 

I had forgotten about Zinio Reader. Now downloading the latest version.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

sweet thanks!
i didn't even know i had zinio already installed


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

jonmon said:


> sweet thanks!
> i didn't even know i had zinio already installed


i believe it is part of the default install for consumer macs (not sure about powermac/mac pros)


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

xorpion said:


> am i the only for whom this didnt work? when i click to get new publications, it says i already have them downloaded.
> 
> but i know i dont have them downloaded already and ive searched for it just in case.
> 
> anyone else?


Of course turb .. only you :heybaby:

Joking.. I would try spotlighting for zinio, deleting everything and trying again, or add a new zinio account.


----------



## Sparhawk (Aug 19, 2006)

very handy!! thanks


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

worked for me. As far as I can tell it's only a one month into. You won't get subsequent months unless you pay for a digital subscription.


----------



## webwiz23 (Dec 10, 2005)

Macified said:


> worked for me. As far as I can tell it's only a one month into. You won't get subsequent months unless you pay for a digital subscription.


After looking into my subscriptions after I completed the process, it seems as though this is a year's subscription. Check for your self, thats the way it looks to me, not 100% shure but pretty shure.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

More free subscriptions with Zinio:

http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/arcmessageview.php?catid=22&threadid=444357


----------



## West Coast Boy (Sep 3, 2004)

xorpion said:


> am i the only for whom this didnt work? when i click to get new publications, it says i already have them downloaded.
> 
> but i know i dont have them downloaded already and ive searched for it just in case.
> 
> anyone else?


I have run into a similar issue in the past with Zinio, I would try going to the Zinio web site and login to your account, one of the options should be to "Download a Magazine Again" and see if your subscription is listed there. If it is you can simply select it and then download it again, if it isn't listed the subscription request failed and you will have to redo it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Macified said:


> worked for me. As far as I can tell it's only a one month into. You won't get subsequent months unless you pay for a digital subscription.


Nope this is a one year, full sub.
Cheers


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

West Coast Boy said:


> I have run into a similar issue in the past with Zinio, I would try going to the Zinio web site and login to your account, one of the options should be to "Download a Magazine Again" and see if your subscription is listed there. If it is you can simply select it and then download it again, if it isn't listed the subscription request failed and you will have to redo it.
> 
> Hope this helps.



i tried that out already. still cant get it to download to my machine. i think i know what the problem is though. when you launch zinio for the first time youre supposed to enter your account info, right? is there a way to change that info?

can i somehow uninstall zinio? or the 'prefs'-as it were?

i tried reinstalling it, but it didnt help.


----------

